# SOLD: Sig Sauer P228/P229 Factory Magazines



## Tman-61 (Jan 10, 2020)

Greetings,

I have three (3) factory Sig Sauer pistol magazines that I no longer need. They are nearly new/barely used:

- P229 .40 S&W / .357 Sig, 1 - 12 rd MFR #: MAG-229-43-12 ($25), and
(1) 10 rd MFR #: MAG-229-43-10 ($25). ****Both Mags SOLD ****
- P228 9mm, (1) 13 rd MFR #: MAG-228-9-13 ($25). **** SOLD****

I am open to reasonable offers on combined purchase.

Please let me know if you need more detailed pics.

Buyer pays shipping and any applicable PayPal fees.

***Note - This item is only offered for sale to those not prohibited by law from owning or possessing them. ***

Cross Posted:https://www.armslist.com/posts/1100...r-sale--sig-sauer-p228-p229-factory-magazines


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

Nice


----------

